# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Spider pen

## Sermagic

Hola me llamo Xavi i quiero que me deis un consejo. El Spider pen es facil de utilizar? me refiero a preparar etc creeis que no lo tengo que comprar o si? porfavor contestad

----------


## powerchisper

Pues mira , yo lo tengo de hace un par de meses y es muy de fiar . No tiene mucha dificultad ( solo vigilar la luminotecnia ) . Yo dudaba entre este y el itr kevlar de Sorcery . Pero no... el Itr hay que ocultarlo bajo la chupa o algo y esto no , aparte no lleva gomas . Una birgueria vamos , va suave suave y es dificil romper el Spider thread pero si te lo cargas se arregla en un plis. No lo dudes colega es todo lo que promete el anuncio

----------


## iñaki

Yo lo compre.
Aunque solo sea para juguetear con el en tu casa,es una buena compra,MUY DIVERTIDO.

----------


## neo21

buenisimo, yo lo compre pero lo mio es mas la cartomagia por ahora jejeje.. por cierto lo tengo en venta en el compraventa casi a mitad de precio  y esta con su envase y todo :D

----------


## Danirobot

hola amigos.
hace 2 dias que me ha llegado el spider pen y la verdad, que las instrucciones que vienen son ....vamos, como si no vinieran instrucciones.

aún stoy intentando adivinar la ventaja que tiene este tipo de dispositivos en comparacion con utilizar solamente hilo invisible. 

si me podeis decir las ventajas que tiene y como se utiliza os lo agradeceria. El retractor pensaba yo que era que el hilo regresaba a ti, y parece que es al reves, que sale más y más hilo

Bueno, si alguien ha practicado con el spider pen y realiza juegos con el, si es tan amable de comunicarmelo , pues guay.

Un abrazo y hasta pronto. disfrutad.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Lo normal es que saques el hilo necesario, y una vez que acabes de hacer el efecto pues "soltando" el hilo este regrese hacia dentro (menos la punta, ya se me entiende). Esa es la ventaja frente a utilizar solo el hilo invisible, que llevando reels como este que se comenta puedes hacerlo casi/sin preparacion y encima al final quedas limpio.

No debes ir sacando y sacando, y sacando el hilo, a mi opinion no lo haria, no lo "sacaria tanto". Solo la distancia que quiera obtener. Y ¿es que no te regresa?.

El Spider Pen no lo tengo, pero antes de que comienzes a utilizarlo asiduamente, te recomendaria que como bien buscas, informacion, etc sobre él, para que no te pase lo que me paso a mi con otro ITR, que me lo cargue al poco tiempo.

Por cierto, es que no te vienvino un folleto con fotos o algo junto al spider pen?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola: en contra de lo que te han comentado aquí, para mi el Spiderpen es algo complejo de usar. A ver si me explico, en si el mecanismo es facil, lo dificil es hacer creible una levitación estática, o mucho más estática de lo que podrías hacer con un loop o con hilos sin reel. El único ejercicio que he podido efectuar medianamente bien es la "rosa flotante", creo que, aunque no es de él, lo popularizó David Copperfield. Se que Daniel estará al quite y me dará la razón. 

Un abrazo.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Sí, lo estuvo popularizando David Copperfield aunque el efecto de la rosa flotante es original de Kevin James.

----------


## Danirobot

muchas gracias por vuestras aportaciones.

la verdad es que creo que no entiendo el funcionamiento del spider pen. se supone que haces levitar un billete. lo pone en la palma de la mano. quitas la mano y queda levitando. luego te alejas y el billete sigue alli. 

Vale, deacuerdo. El spider tiene dos posiciones: encendido y apagado. pero creo que el mio no funciona como debiera, porque al presionar el boton del boli se queda pillado ( o es que es asi?). Que se supone, que una vez que te quieras acercar de nuevo, tines que presionar el boton para que vuelva el hilo?
Y como vuelve el hilo si está fijado a la masilla?

Bueno chicos, muchas gracias por vuestra informacion

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Personalmente el que se comenta no lo tengo y no se cuales son las variaciones, pero el que yo tenia (otro itr) simplemente con quitar la "masilla", volvia solo. El efecto no consiste solo en dejar levitando el billete y alejarte (lamentable error cometi con mi itr pues me aleje demasido y .......................... crimmmm, el hilo se tenso demasiado y os podeis imaginar), puedes hacer algo mas, que suba y baje, que parezca que obedece tus ordenes se mueve un poco a izquierda o derecha, arriba y abajo (jorge blass, tambien lo he visto aunque supongo que sera otro itr, ni idea, en un bote transparente, echar el papel, cerrarlo con un corcho, y este subia y baraja dentro.

----------


## Ella

> buenisimo, yo lo compre pero lo mio es mas la cartomagia por ahora jejeje.. por cierto lo tengo en venta en el compraventa casi a mitad de precio  y esta con su envase y todo :D


te falto decir lo de la masita   :Lol:

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver si entre todos ponemos algo en claro de este asunto, yo estuve pidiendo ayuda para el manejo de este ITR porque no le llego a sacar el rendimiento que esperaba, y por supuesto el efecto no es nada barato. Mientras estás realizando el juego no debes tocar el botón, porque desaparecería la tensión y lo que esté levitando irá a parar al suelo. Lo más lógico es que sujetes con la mano el hilo y te acerques no dejando que el hilo se tense, de esta forma el objeto bajará hasta el suelo o hasta donde quieras, y después dejando pasar el hilo despacio volverá a recuperar altura. 

No sabría explicarte otro movimiento porque no he sacado todavía ninguno que merezca la pena, a ver si alguien que haya usado este u otro ITR nos puede orientar de alguna forma para amortizar este producto.

Un abrazo.

----------


## powerchisper

El efecto con billetes es chulisimo , yo lo hago con el billete de cara al publico extendido en lugar de doblado ( el doblez puede dar que sospechar ) . Lo guapo es hacer pensar a todos que hay un hilo o algo de una mano a la otra , entonces quitas una mano , luegto la otra te alejas ( hasta 6 u 8 metros sin miedo ) lo haces bajar al suelo y despacito , subir hasta tu mano . Si os interesa , conozco dos movimientos para pasarle un aro que son tela de disuasorios.

Aun asi , puedes flotar cualquier obleto liviano , cigarrillos , etc. Por aqui habia alguien que hacia algo con una mariposa de papel , si esta por aqui me lo explique please

Un saludo desde Sevilla , gracias

----------


## Manu Magic

Llevo poco con el spider pero parece una virgería. Hasta ahora solo usaba H. pero es más fácil de improvisar el sistemas con el spider. Tambien  puedes estraer la carta escogida introducida en medio por corte. El efecto es que se vuelve a cortar sola la baraja y sale la carta elegida. Demoledor. Si es demasiado peso te ayudas con los dedos.

----------


## Goreneko

pff creo que hace falta una guía o manual de HI, porque estamos bastante liados...
yo he leído de 2 técnicas: una aguantar la tensión con la mano, y otra se llama 'Z'. A ver si alguien puede aportar más...

----------


## magolek

A mi me ocurre lo mismo. Tengo el spider hace más de un año. Soy consciente del gran uso que se puede hacer del mismo. Sin embargo lo he usado para la típica levitación y poco más.  
He aprendido un efecto nuevo con él, y voy a intentar sacarle todo el partido que se merece investigando un poco. 
Ya os comentaré algo. 

Saludos.

----------


## manlex

Yo tengo el lite flite, y sé hacer alguna levitación de ese estilo, la bolita, billetes, palomitas de maíz en el cine (Eso sí que mola) je, je, También tengo un ITR, y lo único que veo es que al final quedas limpio, aunque hace ruido el hilo al recogerse. Con el Spider Pen, qué cosas diferentes se pueden hacer para que merezca la pena comprárselo?

----------


## Tonydash

Hola a tod@s,

Me he comprado el Spider y como cuentan aki varios compañeros no veo  facil su utilizacion de hecho con lo que viene en el paquete no se explica claramente y no se utilizarlo, alguien me podria decir como usarlo, es decir, donde se pone la masilla, como hacer levitar un billete y demas. Lo he visto usar y me parece fantastico, lo encargue pero no se como usarlo
Gracias

----------


## BusyMan

¿Entonces para qué te gastaste esa pasta?

El caso es tener todos los jodíos cacharritos...

----------


## CRASH

Ya hay un Dvd sobre el tema .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yYISTH0BRA

Para aquellos que se les resiste

Espero que tiendamagia lo traiga

----------


## magicleunam

Hola, amigos. Pues nada, es que no sé cómo colocar la bateria en el _spider pen._ ¿Alguien me puede echar una mano, por favor? ¡Muchas gracias a todos!

----------


## Pulgas

Para cambiar la pila, quita el capuchón del boli. En él gira la parte opuesta al botón (se abre a rosca). Ahí está el compartimento de la pila.

Un saludo.

----------


## MagDani

magicleunam,  una cosa mas, para que la pila te dure un poco más, después de apagar lo del botón, acostúmbrate a  desenroscar una vuelta el compartimento de la pila (el que comenta Pulgas) de este modo no se encenderá accidentalmente después de recoger el HI y te encuentres que 20 minutos después de tu último uso ya no va.

Y si lo vas a guardar (en un cajón etc..) un tiempo, quita le la pila completamente.

----------


## maori

> Hola amigo, pues nada,es que nose como colocar la bateria en el spider pen,alguien me puede hechar una mano porfabor?,muchas gracias a todos!


A mí me ocurre lo mismo, no puedo desenroscar el tapón y no quiero forzar nada, he hecho fuerza y no hay forma de desenroscar.

¿Habeis tenido que hacer mucha presión para desenroscar o es que tengo uno defectuoso?

----------


## Pulgas

El mío gira sin problemas.
Consejo de la abuela: prueba a desenroscarlo teniendo puesto un gauante de goma o uno de látex: aumentas la presión.

----------


## maori

> El mío gira sin problemas.
> Consejo de la abuela: prueba a desenroscarlo teniendo puesto un gauante de goma o uno de látex: aumentas la presión.


Con el interruptor hacia abajo ¿sentido agujas delo reloj?

----------


## Pulgas

Para abrir, sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj (como abrirías un grifo).

----------


## maori

> Para abrir, sentido contrario a las agujas del reloj (como abrirías un grifo).


Gracias pulgas, entonces tengo un problema porque debe estar defectuoso. Hablare con la tienda, parece como si esa parte estuviera pegada, y no quiero forzar mas.

----------


## pableton

He desenterrado mi Spider hoy y me he encontrado con que a veces tiene una fuerza y otras otra. He cambiado la pila y lo mismo. A veces ejerce una tensión fuerte y otras apenas puede levantar un papelito.

LAs dos pilas estaban en mi armario hace más de un año, ¿será la pila que está algo gastada? O lo que sería peor, ¿es el motor?

¿Qué creéis?

----------


## Pulgas

En ocasiones puede ser la tesión del H. al recogerse, que no siempre es la misma.
De todas maneras, el mío nunca tuvo mucha potencia. Por eso lo tengo un tanto aparcado.

----------


## Coloclom

Los spider se fabrican con pastico reciclado, lo que los convierte en una herramienta de "poca calidad" en cuanto a material, así que no pasarse de forzudos.

El problema de la rosca es muy común, están mal tarrajados. Una vez consigas desenrroscarlo procura no apretarlo mucho a la próxima...

----------


## MagDani

La fuerza del mio va directamente proporcional al estado de las pilas, justo estos días he estado jugando con el, ya que se me ha ocurrido utilizarlo en un show, como algo ocasional sin importancia, para recoger un papel que se cae al suelo, y encuanto he jugado un poco con el, el papel se queda a media altura y no termina de subir bien, pero las pilas las tenia ya empezadas (guardadas) desde hace tiempo.
Cuendo las pilas son nuevas (y no de los chinos) va muy bien.

----------


## pableton

Gracias, a ver con pilas nuevas...

----------


## joweme

Totalmente deacuerdo con Marco Antonio, ademas de que si no estas habituado a las levitaciones no lo recomendaria preferiblemente busca otras altenativas otras levitaciones. No se los demas pero el mio se le partian los carretes por la mitad, temine regalandolo a un compañero que tampoco le gusto.

----------


## Tovaric

Ufff, pues no me ha quedado nada claro si debo comprarlo o no. La verdad que tengo ganas de hacer levitaciones aunque sean simples, porque creo que a mi público infantil les volverá loco. Pero llevo en esto poco tiempo y no se si gastarme la pasta o no. Además que en función de que tienda online mires, hay mucha diferencia de precio de incluso la mitad. 
Para terminar me comentó el mago Luigi que hay muchas imitaciones o copias que vienen de Asia y que duran dos dias. Así que más dudas todavía.
un saludo

----------


## Pulgas

Si yo fuera tú, esperaría un poco.
Antes de adquirir el aparatejo, jugaría con HI. De lo contrario te vas a arruinar comprando carretes.

----------


## MagoAdric

yo estoy a la espera de un itr que llegara esta mañana junto a una 1800 y 5 bycicle,,  pero jamas he usado un itr lo mas increible es que no me da miedo que sea complejo de usar (eso me da igual, practica practica y practica) el problema es la visibilidad del hilo..  aunque tengo pensado estrenarlo el sabado (si lo he preparado bien) en una fiesta en la que todos los sabados hago magia para unas 80 personas pero es un sitio abierto  y mas bien oscuro..  an llegado a llorar de risa al ver como desaparecia una carta entre mis manos sin explicación.. (le dije a un espectador.. tu as bebido mucho? dice no.. un par de cubatas y le digo vamos a hacer la prueba que tengo en mi mano.. - una carta.. ¿una carta donde? estaba en la mano! :S no puede ser!!! jajaja) si ademas de eso la carta vuela me hacen la ola... (lo bien que me lo paso sacando cartas de las chaquetas de las titis :p jajaja ) lo dicho! haber como me va el itr porque no he probado en mi vida.. Un Saludo!

----------


## Ravenous

> aunque tengo pensado estrenarlo el sabado (si lo he preparado bien)


Muy bien, así se hace! No sé para qué las docenas de usuarios experimentados dicen siempre que hay que practicar y dominar algo antes de mostrarlo. Si total, aquí ni dios hace puñetero caso, y encima lo avisa.
Que no es un jersey, cojones. No puedes tenerlo y estrenarlo cuando te dé la gana. Y menos algo tan delicado y complejo como un ITR. Cómo hay que decirlo? Con colorines?
Ahora dirás, "yo hago lo que me da la gana". Si, pero si haciendo lo que te da la gana, lo haces mal, estas jodiendo a todos los que vengan después (y a tí mismo también, no te equivoques). ¿Qué haces lo que quieres y te sale bien? Suerte que has tenido, pero no dura siempre.

Por favor. Lo digo en serio. No os lanceis a hacer nada sin ensayo exhaustivo previo. La diferencia entre hacer las cosas sin preparación previa (pero de la de verdad, no aprender la mecánica y listo), y hacerlas con ella es tan grande como entre un youtubero y un artista digno de subirse a un escenario. Y creedme que por ahí fuera, hay mucha gente digna de subir a un escenario, aunque no lo hayan hecho nunca. Y también gente que se sube a un escenario, y que no vale ni para limpiarlo. ¿Cual quereis ser?

----------


## Tovaric

> Si yo fuera tú, esperaría un poco.
> Antes de adquirir el aparatejo, jugaría con HI. De lo contrario te vas a arruinar comprando carretes.


Gracias por el consejo Pulgas, practicaremos primero con HI a ver como va la cosa. Ya os iré contando.
Un abrazo

----------


## MagoAdric

he dicho si lo he preparado bien,  cuando me da por algo estoy las 24h con ello como es el caso,, llevo desde las 11 que me llego liado con el estudiandolo a fondo, y asi hasta el sabado, son pocos dias pero muchas horas,  y repito SON POCOS DIAS y por ello he dicho que si lo he preparado bien,,, lo hare y si dudo pues no lo hare, no creo que tengas que ponerte así..  ni sabes en que condiciones lo hare ni nada de nada creo que eso es criticar por criticar,   para empezar te dire que llevo muchos meses ensellando con un hilo normal y corriente frente a un espejo para cuando tubiese la oportunidad de hacerlo sin hilo y para terminar te dire que llevo mas de 4 meses entre practica y estudio sobre este tipo de levitaciónes, todo no es un Gimmick!!!!!!!!  al contrario con el gimmik ahora me es mucho mas facíl ya que es automatico,,   como decia canuto (creo que fue en un libro suyo)  date todas las facilidades que puedas hasta conseguir el efecto.. pues eso hize ensallar con un triste h,,,o de cocina para cuidar las posiciones manejos etc y ahora solo tengo que estudiar la luminosidad y preparación rapida y clara,,   para terminar anunciar a los moderadores que quiero que mi cuenta sea eliminada junto a mis mensajes y fotos Gracias y Un Saludo.

----------


## Ravenous

Todo eso está muy bien (de verdad).  Me alegro de que hayas hecho todo ese proceso. Aún así, insisto, te arriesgas. Por muchas horas que le eches en cuatro días, no te va a ocurrir todo lo que puede ocurrir, y aunque ocurra, no tendrás tiempo de entender el porque, encontrar las posibles soluciones, y asimilarlas. Son unos cuantos años de experiencia (casi los que tú llevas en esta vida), los que hablan. No los desprecies. Por supuesto, no te va la vida en ello, pero si algo falla (que fallará, lo primero que pasará será que alguien vaya a meter la mano), olvídate volver a hacer una meditación donde puede haber alguien que haya visto tu fallo.  
Puede parecer una tontería, pero las levitaciones son con diferencia, el tipo de magia más complejo y delicado, porque el método es evidente SIEMPRE.

Ahora, tú verás. Yo ya he avisado.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

----------


## Coloclom

> llevo mas de 4 meses entre practica y estudio sobre este tipo de levitaciónes


Pues para llevar tanto tiempo de estudio se me hace raro que preguntes por la visibilidad que no existe, salvo torpeza; pues no se trata de visibilidad sino de sospecha. Y también me extraña que digas que no te da miedo y quieras presentarlo en 4 días,...

Yo tengo el spider desde hace 14 meses, solo lo he presentado una vez, a un sola persona y através de la cam,... Sí, vale, yo soy un cobarde. Pero tú puede que resultes un atrevido. No entiendo que digas que el spyder es automático. Hablando de técnologia sí, hablando de magía,... pues no. Porque como gimmick está genial, pero como fake me parece una m*****, o al menos yo no le encuento justificación facilmente. Por mi forma de vestir, si lo llevo al cuello canta más que un elefante en un kioso, si lo llevo oculto me complica la labor. Si me pongo camisa o chaqueta apta que no pega conmigo, tampoco pega el spider con la ropa. Salvo con ropa de hace 30 años. Luego resulta que hay que justificar la cera, lo cual es fácil, y también el botoncito, que también es fácil, y precisamente porque es fácil precisa de un tiempo para estudiarlo. El HI es un jaleo, si no lo llevas con cuidado se convierte en un ovillo de lana, si cuando estás utilizándolo te quedas sin pila es fácil que acaben haciendose nudos,... Aunque lo que más miedo me da es presentarlo y que alguien agite la mano violentamente. Eso hay que evitarlo, pero claro, tampoco es fácil. Y puede que tú lo tengas superdominado, pero aún así, el consejo de Ravenous es el correcto.

Por otro lado, si cacareas como una gallina por desaparecer una carta, entiendo que llevas en la magia lo que yo: un cuarto de hora; y que sabes de magia lo que yo: que las bycicle son más baratas.
Y no te lo tomes como un ataque! Que aquí estamos pa ayudarnos y aconsejarnos unos a otros  :Wink1: 





> para terminar anunciar a los moderadores que quiero que mi cuenta sea eliminada junto a mis mensajes y fotos Gracias y Un Saludo.


Puedes hacer una petición formal mediante mensado privado a cualquiera de los moderadores expresando que quieres abandonar el foro y el motivo de tu decisión y tramitaremos tu petición.

Un saludo y suerte con el spyder

----------


## MagoAdric

en principio contestarte que como bien he dicho estos 4 aproximados meses me he limitado a aprender con un hilo de cocina o de coser de toda la vida simplemente para ver que cosas podria aprender a moverme con el etc,, como bien he dicho DE COSER! esto quiere decir que no por ello he tenido que ver en mi vida un itr por ello dudaba sobre su visibilidad,,   respecto a lo de la cam,, no se la calidad que tiene tu cam pero ya te digo que yo lo he hecho con la cam con el anteriormente mencionado y ha colado xD!!!!! RESPECTo a lo de que la levitación es lo mas dificil,, pues si es muy cierto que es muy predecible,, pero por ejemplo en la cam use uno de mis "mini aros chinos" para pasarlo por la bola de papel y demostrar que no habia nadaa,, (no es ser atrevido es de logica, si por la cam no me veo ni las espinillas por dios voy a ver un .... xDD) por ultimo y para terminar NO CACAREO como una gallina por hacer un back an front!  cacareo como una gallina por lo bien que me monte la presentación inesperada e improvisadamente! Un Saludo. 
pdt: ahora enviare un mensaje  a algun moderador..

----------


## kerooo

todavía tienes el spider pen?? porque yo estaría interesado si está perfecto jejej Un saludo mágico  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Debajo de "MagoAdric" pone "Banned". Juguemos a las adivinanzas: ¿qué crees que significa?

----------


## julioso

buenas, queria mwterme en el tema de levitaciones puesto que me gusta mucho. y no se con que meterme la verdad esque estoy perdido.
primero pense en el spider luego en tarantula y la verdad es que nunca he hecho nada de este tipo y por eso os pido consejo para no tirar dinero a la basaura.
o con que empezar y eso gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Michael Ammar: easy to master thread miracles. Primero lo compras (los tres si puede ser), luego te lo ves, y después sabrás qué necesitas y cómo conseguirlo. Ni arañas ni moscas ni leches. Así te sale mucho más barato y con mejor calidad de aprendizaje.

----------


## mago feroz

buenos dias , creo que en este video  muestra los efectos que se pueden hacer con el spider pen ,  bajo mi punto de vista  , no son dificiles ,  pero si que es cierto que hay que tener  unos minimos de conocimientos y habilidades para poder realizar juegos y que estos sean  buenos y gusten y sorprendan  al publico , no todo es  dejar en el aire un billete o un naipe, la magia es como el teatro existe el juego, el desarroyo,la tragedia y el desenlace 

Spider Pen demo by Magic Soul - YouTube

----------


## LONGSHOT

> Hola: en contra de lo que te han comentado aquí, para mi el Spiderpen es algo complejo de usar. A ver si me explico, en si el mecanismo es facil, lo dificil es hacer creible una levitación estática, o mucho más estática de lo que podrías hacer con un loop o con hilos sin reel. El único ejercicio que he podido efectuar medianamente bien es la "rosa flotante", creo que, aunque no es de él, lo popularizó David Copperfield. Se que Daniel estará al quite y me dará la razón. 
> 
> Un abrazo.


Completamente de acuerdo, yo me tuve que romper los sesos durante tiempo antes de ponerlo en escena, para poder hacer una levitación en la que pudiera moverme como Pedro por mi casa sin que el sistema me mermase movimientos, y como dice Marco no se te vea estático, o más clavado que un clavo.

----------


## Coloclom

Carlos?? tú por aquí??  :117:  Se te echó de menos!!

----------


## julioso

quizas compre un itr ¿ que os parece? y como puedo hacerlo vivrar?

----------


## Iban

Prueba a escribirlo con "B" (por Dios, es que no nos esforzamos ni lo más mínimo con la ortografía...).

----------


## Lukan

Las levitaciones son algo asombroso pero por eso mismo la gente, como creo que ha dicho Ravenous, no adivina pero si sospecha  lo que puede haber. 
  El 1er juego que yo me compré y que me hizo pasar de profano a aficionado (malo malísimo pero aficionado) fue un juego en el que había HI , yo sabía que algo tenía que haber cuando veía la demostración no sabía por dónde ni como. Son fantásticas pero muy peligrosas si estás cerca del público y tienen las "manos largas"... jejejeje.

Saludos!

----------

